# Drums of the Deep II Unleashed - Brand New Demos



## Auddict (Apr 3, 2017)

http://auddict.com/drums-of-the-deep-ii-unleashed.html

We loaded more colossal drums into the hall during our recordings than any mere mortal has ever set eyes on before...

Taikos Ensemble
Gran Casas Ensemble (Colossal Bass Drums) 1
Gran Casas Ensemble (Different Set Of Colossal Bass Drums) 2
8 Drum Army (More Taikos and Gran Casas)
Field Drums Ensemble
Frame Drums Ensemble
Huge Toms Ensemble
Rope Tension Drums Ensemble
Boobams (Solo)
Surdos Ensemble
Timpani Ensemble (Five timpani at once!)​


----------



## Ilovegot6789 (Apr 3, 2017)

Can't wait!!!!!! :D


----------



## airflamesred (Apr 3, 2017)

Any chance of the content info?


----------



## Auddict (Apr 3, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> Any chance of the content info?


very soon


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh nice, love DOTP1. Hopefully we get a larger selection of drums this time round though!


----------



## juliansader (Apr 3, 2017)

If it is not too late to make suggestions: how about including a huge tamtam? The magnificent sound of such a tamtam will fit perfectly with the "Drums of the Deep" theme.


----------



## Auddict (Apr 5, 2017)

Whilst we are in the process of seeing whether we can mention what soundtracks the instruments in this library are on, for now we'll just hint at a few of the big ones... one of them is about wizards, one is about a ring, and the other is set in space 

Yes... many of these are THE instruments recorded (e.g. Taikos, big concert bass drums etc) on many legendary scores, so what could possibly be better to add to your pallete!


----------



## Letis (Apr 5, 2017)

Some days ago i was asking here about a walktrough. Then this posting disappeared or was deleted. Not ok to ask?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 5, 2017)

Letis said:


> Some days ago i was asking here about a walktrough. Then this posting disappeared or was deleted. Not ok to ask?


There was a forum issue that was fixed with the result that some posts have been lost


----------



## Letis (Apr 5, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> There was a forum issue that was fixed with the result that some posts have been lost


Ah ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 6, 2017)

Pre-Order discount ends on April 13th but won't get it unless there's a walk-through before then as we won't know enough. Can we expect one before the clock runs out on the savings?


----------



## Auddict (Apr 6, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Pre-Order discount ends on April 13th but won't get it unless there's a walk-through before then as we won't know enough. Can we expect one before the clock runs out on the savings?


We have some videos in the making! More material to be released within 1-2 days


----------



## Auddict (Apr 7, 2017)

INSIDE TRACK video demo, showing the MIDI of how DOTD II was used here



Articulations/techniques are programmed to the same format across all drums... so you can easily switch out a drum with another, if they have the same articulations and techniques available, as well as quickly create multi patches.

That was used to advantage in this track with the rim shots, which hold the 16th notes' driving rhythm


----------



## Auddict (Apr 8, 2017)

*The list of drums included:*

Taikos Ensemble
Gran Casas Ensemble (Colossal Bass Drums) 1
Gran Casas Ensemble (Different Set Of Colossal Bass Drums) 2
8 Drum Army (More Taikos and Gran Casas)
Field Drums Ensemble
Frame Drums Ensemble
Huge Toms Ensemble
Rope Tension Drums Ensemble
Boobams (Solo)
Surdos Ensemble
Timpani Ensemble (Five timpani at once!)


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice selection, will definitely keep an eye on the upcoming videos. My finger is hovering over the pre order button


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 8, 2017)

Auddict said:


> *The list of drums included:*
> 
> Taikos Ensemble
> Gran Casas Ensemble (Colossal Bass Drums) 1
> ...


Will we get single shots of all these instruments?... We have to make them work within a composition...


----------



## Auddict (Apr 9, 2017)

Robo Rivard said:


> Will we get single shots of all these instruments?... We have to make them work within a composition...


Absolutely, this is not a library of loops, it is a fully playable set of Kontakt instruments. With Taikos for example, you can play:

hard sticks on the middle
hard sticks near the edge
heavy sticks on the rims
soft sticks on the rims
leather mallets on the middle
leather mallets near the edge
medium soft mallets on the middle
medium soft mallets near the edge
very soft mallets on the middle
very soft mallets near the edge
brushes on the edge
brushes on the middle

Individually at will...

Most are recorded with seven dynamic layers, with seven repetitions of each, giving a total of 49 variations per technique

The ensembles are recorded together however, so you can only play the ensemble, not one of the soloists. Soloists of these instruments were recorded for our first installment of Drums of the Deep.


----------



## Consona (Apr 9, 2017)

I liked the very natural sound of DotD 1 so I'm really thinking about getting this one too. The 60% off is such a great offer! Will there any walktrough video before the limited time offer price ends?


----------



## mjsalam (Apr 10, 2017)

So this looks and sounds great! Really tempted by the preorder deal. Looking for some input though. I have NI Action Strikes. Would this seem redundant?

Thanks for any advice offered.


----------



## Consona (Apr 10, 2017)

Just now I'm playing with Drums of the Deep 1, trying all those microphone positions, etc., and I have to say the sound is fantastic. It's unprocessed, really full, warm, clean yet lively, it's not sterile at all, which some clean sounding libraries tend to feel like. Just a great sound. Sometimes there's hi-end noise, but you can remove that by lowering the release time or by switching microphones.

I checked the Action Strikes just a few minutes ago (on youtube since I don't own it), it's really clean sounding library too but the sound is rather different to DoftD. It feels more "modern", equed and processed, DotD sound is so natural, that's what I love about it. So I don't think buying this is reduntant at all. I've actually came to the decision I wanna buy this, and Action Strikes when it's on sale and I'm basically covered like forever when it comes to epic drums.  (Well, epic,... DotD 1 sounds great on the low dynamic levels too and has nice smooth dynamic curve, which is another good thing about this library.) AS seems great for the modern/hybrid action music while DotD 2 for the ancient/medieval fantasy/sword and sorcery kind of things like the Lord of the Rings or Conan the Barbarian. I really think if you have these two, you don't need anything else. (YMMV, of course.)

If DotD 2 is as good as the first one, it's no-brainer for just 70 pounds. The deal ends April 12th, I still have to justify the need for a new library since my budget in rather tight, but playing DotD 1 pushes me closer and closer to click that pre-order button.


----------



## mjsalam (Apr 10, 2017)

Consona said:


> Just now I'm playing with Drums of the Deep 1, trying all those microphone positions, etc., and I have to say the sound is fantastic. It's unprocessed, really full, warm, clean yet lively, it's not sterile at all, which some clean sounding libraries tend to feel like. Just a great sound. Sometimes there's hi-end noise, but you can remove that by lowering the release time or by switching microphones.
> 
> I checked the Action Strikes just a few minutes ago (on youtube since I don't own it), it's really clean sounding library too but the sound is rather different to DoftD. It feels more "modern", equed and processed, DotD sound is so natural, that's what I love about it. So I don't think buying this is reduntant at all. I've actually came to the decision I wanna buy this, and Action Strikes when it's on sale and I'm basically covered like forever when it comes to epic drums.  (Well, epic,... DotD 1 sounds great on the low dynamic levels too and has nice smooth dynamic curve, which is another good thing about this library.) AS seems great for the modern/hybrid action music while DotD 2 for the ancient/medieval fantasy/sword and sorcery kind of things like the Lord of the Rings or Conan the Barbarian. I really think if you have these two, you don't need anything else. (YMMV, of course.)
> 
> If DotD 2 is as good as the first one, it's no-brainer for just 70 pounds. The deal ends April 12th, I still have to justify the need for a new library since my budget in rather tight, but playing DotD 1 pushes me closer and closer to click that pre-order button.



Much appreciated. This is some really helpful info. I'm in the same boat in terms of tight budget _(always)_, but also trying really hard to be more discerning in my purchases as managing so many libraries becomes counterproductive IMO (paralysis of choice and all that). I think you've definitely moved me closer to a pre-order though! Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 10, 2017)

Consona said:


> Just now I'm playing with Drums of the Deep 1, trying all those microphone positions, etc., and I have to say the sound is fantastic. It's unprocessed, really full, warm, clean yet lively, it's not sterile at all, which some clean sounding libraries tend to feel like. Just a great sound. Sometimes there's hi-end noise, but you can remove that by lowering the release time or by switching microphones.
> 
> I checked the Action Strikes just a few minutes ago (on youtube since I don't own it), it's really clean sounding library too but the sound is rather different to DoftD. It feels more "modern", equed and processed, DotD sound is so natural, that's what I love about it. So I don't think buying this is reduntant at all. I've actually came to the decision I wanna buy this, and Action Strikes when it's on sale and I'm basically covered like forever when it comes to epic drums.  (Well, epic,... DotD 1 sounds great on the low dynamic levels too and has nice smooth dynamic curve, which is another good thing about this library.) AS seems great for the modern/hybrid action music while DotD 2 for the ancient/medieval fantasy/sword and sorcery kind of things like the Lord of the Rings or Conan the Barbarian. I really think if you have these two, you don't need anything else. (YMMV, of course.)
> 
> If DotD 2 is as good as the first one, it's no-brainer for just 70 pounds. The deal ends April 12th, I still have to justify the need for a new library since my budget in rather tight, but playing DotD 1 pushes me closer and closer to click that pre-order button.


I'm actually selling my copy of Action Strikes if you're interested?


----------



## Auddict (Apr 10, 2017)

Consona said:


> Just now I'm playing with Drums of the Deep 1, trying all those microphone positions, etc., and I have to say the sound is fantastic. It's unprocessed, really full, warm, clean yet lively, it's not sterile at all, which some clean sounding libraries tend to feel like. Just a great sound. Sometimes there's hi-end noise, but you can remove that by lowering the release time or by switching microphones.
> 
> I checked the Action Strikes just a few minutes ago (on youtube since I don't own it), it's really clean sounding library too but the sound is rather different to DoftD. It feels more "modern", equed and processed, DotD sound is so natural, that's what I love about it. So I don't think buying this is reduntant at all. I've actually came to the decision I wanna buy this, and Action Strikes when it's on sale and I'm basically covered like forever when it comes to epic drums.  (Well, epic,... DotD 1 sounds great on the low dynamic levels too and has nice smooth dynamic curve, which is another good thing about this library.) AS seems great for the modern/hybrid action music while DotD 2 for the ancient/medieval fantasy/sword and sorcery kind of things like the Lord of the Rings or Conan the Barbarian. I really think if you have these two, you don't need anything else. (YMMV, of course.)
> 
> If DotD 2 is as good as the first one, it's no-brainer for just 70 pounds. The deal ends April 12th, I still have to justify the need for a new library since my budget in rather tight, but playing DotD 1 pushes me closer and closer to click that pre-order button.



Thanks a lot for the input (also to respond to your previous comment, a short video demo is coming out in just a few minutes and I'll post it on here straight away)

Regarding use, if I might just add - the drums we recorded are very suitable for more "modern" applications, like sci-hi/hybrid music mixing orchestral and electronics etc etc. We recorded some of the same, plus many more drums than DOTD I, which was featured heavily on Stephen Barton's score for the game "Titanfall 2", a sci-fi shooter, as well as used by "All American Rejects" rock guitarist, Mike Kennerty, and Klayton (Celldweller), which is in an industrial/electronic/nu metal genre.

The actual drums we recorded are also used regularly on all sorts of movie soundtracks - think of some of the big superhero movies and series' of movies over the past few years, and they are in a good percentage of them, so although they aren't very processed at all, this leaves the window open for you to treat and process them in any way you want, without being constrained to anything done to it beforehand


----------



## Auddict (Apr 10, 2017)

Short video demo showing some of the included drums


----------



## Consona (Apr 10, 2017)

*mjsalam:* Glad to be helpful. 

*AdamKmusic:* How much? 

*Auddict:* Agreed. It's just DotD sound so natural they can fit the pieces from the older time periods very well. But of course, you can effect them to no end.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 10, 2017)

Consona said:


> *mjsalam:* Glad to be helpful.
> 
> *AdamKmusic:* How much?
> 
> *Auddict:* Agreed. It's just DotD sound so natural they can fit the pieces from the older time periods very well. But of course, you can effect them to no end.


£160


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 10, 2017)

Auddict said:


> Short video demo showing some of the included drums




Sorry, but please replace this video, it's counterproductive.
It consists of some background music and some unmotivated - out of context - hitting on some patches. 
Leave the background music away, and try to hit some notes that make any sense...

(btw. i own DotD I and really like them. I'm seriously interested in DotD 2, but this video is a big turn off)


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 10, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> Sorry, but please replace this video, it's counterproductive.
> It consists of some background music and some unmotivated - out of context - hitting on some patches.
> Leave the background music away, and try to hit some notes that make any sense...
> 
> (btw. i own DotD I and really like them. I'm seriously interested in DotD 2, but this video is a big turn off)



Sorry Auddict but I also have to agree. I've been seriously looking at this from day 1 with the intro price and it seems like a good collection but there's nothing compelling about this video that makes me want to buy this.


----------



## Ilovegot6789 (Apr 11, 2017)

what are the articulations and techniques included?


----------



## Ilovegot6789 (Apr 11, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> I'm actually selling my copy of Action Strikes if you're interested?


is it still for sale?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 11, 2017)

Ilovegot6789 said:


> is it still for sale?


It is


----------



## Auddict (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## artomatic (Apr 11, 2017)

Pressed the "Preorder" button - my first specialized drums library.


----------



## Auddict (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## byzantium (Apr 11, 2017)

+1 I'm sorry to say I agree. That video is just really kinda awful. Even though it is called a walkthrough, it isn't - it is just some fairly random hitting of unrelated drums over a backing track. If you want people to hear and buy what you are offering, please get rid of the backing track and do a regular walkthrough of the sounds. Like the previous poster, I also have DOTD 1 and think it's great. But for me this video had the opposite of its intended effect. I was actually delighted after watching this video, because I thought, OK that's great, easy decision, it's saved me some money! 



Living Fossil said:


> Sorry, but please replace this video, it's counterproductive.
> It consists of some background music and some unmotivated - out of context - hitting on some patches.
> Leave the background music away, and try to hit some notes that make any sense...
> 
> (btw. i own DotD I and really like them. I'm seriously interested in DotD 2, but this video is a big turn off)


----------



## Consona (Apr 12, 2017)

Of course it's weird decision to put any background music to the walkthrough video so noone can clearly hear the product they most probably want to spend money on. Plus the random key hitting...
Man, your libraries sound great, put some effort into the marketing.*edit I'm not trying to be rude here, it's well meant, hopefully constructive, criticism. 

Anyway... *Pre-ordered!* 


edit: I just checked Celestial Voices CALYPSO - Rusalka MIDI Demo video and I don't think there's anything wrong with your marketing, it's just this one weird video.


----------



## Auddict (Apr 12, 2017)

Another very quick inside video:


----------



## Consona (Apr 12, 2017)

Much better! The library sounds fantastic, cannot wait for tomorrow!


----------



## byzantium (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for listening. And now we can listen!


----------



## Auddict (Apr 12, 2017)

Here's a demo by Max Legend showing DOTD II used in more of a modern/hybrid context


----------



## Auddict (Apr 13, 2017)

There was some confusion among customers, who thought the pre-order offer would still be open on the 13th (Today), so we will keep it up just for today to account for time zones, misunderstandings over what midnight on the 13th means etc!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 13, 2017)

Auddict said:


> There was some confusion among customers, who thought the pre-order offer would still be open on the 13th (Today), so we will keep it up just for today to account for time zones, misunderstandings over what midnight on the 13th means etc!


Can you extend to next Wednesday when I get paid? Haha


----------



## Consona (Apr 13, 2017)

Just playing the library. It has that great sound of DotD 1, very natural and lively tone, so I'm really happy with the purchase.


----------



## Auddict (Apr 14, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Can you extend to next Wednesday when I get paid? Haha


Drop us an e-mail


----------



## Auddict (Apr 14, 2017)

Consona said:


> Just playing the library. It has that great sound of DotD 1, very natural and lively tone, so I'm really happy with the purchase.


We're glad you're enjoying the library


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 15, 2017)

Auddict said:


> Drop us an e-mail


Sent an email to [email protected]


----------



## Donny Grace (Apr 15, 2017)

Auddict said:


> Drop us an e-mail


I emailed you guys as well. All I lack is DOTD II to complete my Auddict collection. Love the products.


----------



## Auddict (Apr 18, 2017)

A lot of people are e-mailing in to ask about the pre-order deal. We are very sorry, but the pre-order period has ended and we cannot offer this deal anymore, HOWEVER, Drums of the Deep II is on a 45% off opening sale price.

More demo material and other goodies to come soon!


----------



## Donny Grace (Apr 18, 2017)

Auddict said:


> A lot of people are e-mailing in to ask about the pre-order deal. We are very sorry, but the pre-order period has ended and we cannot offer this deal anymore, HOWEVER, Drums of the Deep II is on a 45% off opening sale price.
> 
> More demo material and other goodies to come soon!


Guess that explains why I had email bounce back from Auddict support. I go on record as having missed it. What I get for being too busy.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 18, 2017)

Taikos from Drums of the Deep 1 and 2


----------



## Auddict (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Auddict (Apr 20, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> got my orchestral percussion mostly covered  just the impani and bass drum... just noodling, but yeah - ofcourse I made a "roll" by playing 2 notes and then dropping the 2nd note to a 2nd channel and dragging it down...
> 
> so its really like
> 
> ...



Slightly detuning one line is a nice idea/touch! The drums are as un processed as possible, we want them to sound natural and leave the processing (or not) up to the user. No point in cutting the lows and hyping the sound up if someone wants to use them to drive the low end of the track!


----------



## Auddict (Apr 20, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Taikos from Drums of the Deep 1 and 2



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Auddict (Apr 21, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> It's really a 2 part thing, 1.) Recorded hit's are center of the head, but a drummer never strikes exactly center everytime (which us why round Robin works) however when 2 hands are used (i.e. single stroke roll) the left hand(usually) is to the left of center (whle right hand usually moves a little to the right, it's usually still center because it's accenting on the beat with the best strike quality)
> 
> And the farther from the center you hit, the higher the overtices that are accentuated
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Only thing to watch out for is phase issues if two of the same sample play too near each-other, and are slightly de-tuned.


----------



## Donny Grace (Apr 21, 2017)

My wife had surgery April 7, the day DODII was “Unleashed”, and required around-the-clock help for days following. By the time I got to the Auddict email, the 60% Off Pre-order had unfortunately ended by just a few hours. After kicking myself a few days for having missed it, I finally decided I was *not* going to let the additional 36 USD (the price of a nice meal) prevent me from getting this library. So I purchased the “Intro” and after having checked it out, I must say I am very pleased I did. Fantastic stuff! Love the dynamics. Like someone else posted, I was also attracted by the timpani and bass drums. So I now have *all* the Auddict Instruments.  For some reason the Auddict email keeps bouncing back and is reportedly grey-listed. So I would like to express here my thanks to Auddict for producing another great product and for making them available at an attractive price.


----------



## Auddict (Apr 24, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> its not a huge problem(if at all)
> 
> I always use 2 separate "tracks" for my kicks/triggers and I do slightly detune one just to make it "clearer" how fast I'm playing(your ears can feel the primary foot easier if it's slightly sharper, helps the listener know if I'm playing 16th triplets or 32nds because of the 8th triplets/16ths sticking out)
> 
> ...



Very true, with 7RR per dynamic layer, it's extremely unlikely to run into phasing issues actually for what you're doing


----------



## Auddict (Apr 28, 2017)

One more demo!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 5, 2017)

Unfortunately life got in the way with the introductory offer so I couldn't get it at that price but I see it's on sale atm, what's everyone's opinion on this? I own DOTD1 and love it's natural unprocessed sound!


----------



## Consona (Jul 5, 2017)

It has that same great natural sound but it's ensembles now. But if you are looking for huge aggressive sound, something like Damage, this isn't it.


----------



## Auddict (Jul 5, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Unfortunately life got in the way with the introductory offer so I couldn't get it at that price but I see it's on sale atm, what's everyone's opinion on this? I own DOTD1 and love it's natural unprocessed sound!





Consona said:


> It has that same great natural sound but it's ensembles now. But if you are looking for huge aggressive sound, something like Damage, this isn't it.



We took the route of not processing our sounds, so if you want that processed, compressed and hyped sound, it is still absolutely achievable with DOTD - the advantage being you can process it how YOU like


----------



## Auddict (Jul 5, 2017)

Sound on sound magazine just published a review in the latest issue, also available online, for Drums of the Deep *volume.1 - *you can check it out below:

http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/auddict-drums-deep


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 5, 2017)

Auddict said:


> We took the route of not processing our sounds, so if you want that processed, compressed and hyped sound, it is still absolutely achievable with DOTD - the advantage being you can process it how YOU like


And that's exactly what I'm after, I'll watch a few videos then decide


----------



## Auddict (Jul 19, 2017)

The 45% off sale is finally ending - just 24 hours to go!!

Don't miss out on this earth-shattering library...


----------



## Voider (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm curious why there is no instrument/patch list. 

"_Over 50 instruments recorded to create this library_" is not really telling much..


----------



## Auddict (Jul 20, 2017)

Voider said:


> I'm curious why there is no instrument/patch list.
> 
> "_Over 50 instruments recorded to create this library_" is not really telling much..


Included in the library are Ensembles of Taikos, Gran Casas/Huge Concert Bass Drums, Field Drums, Frame Drums, Huge Toms, Rope Tension Drums, Boobams, Surdos and Timpani.

Patch list:
Boobams
Eight Drum Army (made up of Taikos and Gran Casas)
Field Drums
Frame Drums
Gran Casas 1
Gran Casas 2
Huge Toms
Rope Tension Drums
Surdos
Taikos
Taikos ALTMIX
Timpani Ensemble


----------



## Auddict (Jul 20, 2017)

It looks like some buyers had issues purchasing because our cart system was down for (at least) a few hours, so we are extending this sale until midnight tonight!


----------



## Auddict (Aug 1, 2017)

Brand new demos for DOTD II including "Brave" by Kai Schröer


----------

